# Please help me, what kind of chameleon is this?



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

The people that I bought it from said it was a female jackson. Something tells me otherwise, but I am not a chemeleon expert. Does anyone know what kind of chemeleon this is? Thank you


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

yup its a jackson now the question is what type of jackson is it , theres 3 Chamaeleo jacksonii merumontana, jacksonii jacksonii,jacksonii xantholophus
looks like a xant to me , heres some good links to check out , adcham was one of the best sites years ago but i havent been involved in years and cant say how things are there now , im sure susan ed or liddy are still around and alwas helpfull.
craig 
ps seen a bunch of imports make it to canada recently that means theres a heck of a lot of them in the usa now lol 

http://www.adcham.com/html/taxonomy/spe ... imeru.html
http://www.adcham.com/html/taxonomy/spe ... xanth.html
http://www.adcham.com/html/taxonomy/spe ... jacks.html


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

thank u so much. do u think she will be ok in a 10 gal vertical for a while?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

nope, most larger chams dont live to long in aquriums, you need to build or buy a screen cage and live plants, read up on the care sheets at adcham they help a lot.hydration is huge in chams , id sugest a great deal of rain like misting or driping on the leaves so she can rehydrate, most pet store dont hydrate nearly enuff. put a lage house plant in the shower and gently rain luke warm water on about half the plant for a good 15 minutes , id bet ya u see a huge difrence quickly.i used to do this with all my large chams when i got them 
craig 
a female jackson drinks a lot


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

i dont have a house plant butt i have been misting by hand a lote im going to order a screen cage tomorow from big apple and hook it up to my dart frog misting sistem im a letle short on cash butt she will not die i promis u some bills just wont be pade. sorry for the spelling im just nervis. thank u craig.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

o what size shuld i get?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

same rule as darts as big as u can afford, my tanks used to be 18x36x36 , in a pinch a bird cage cage can be used temperaly.no probs hope the info is usfull
craig 
if u can take a ice cream pail or similar and poke a nail hole in bottom and drip on the plants cheap way of doing it just have sumthing to catch the water


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

ok, today I went and bought the chameleon that I named maggie, a new cage. Craig let me know if you think this is ok for a while, and I bought a dripper and I have more misting nozzels that will be here in a couple of days. How much do you think I should let the dripper drip, and do you have any plant suggestions that are fairly easy to get a hold of. I heard that they like patheons, and ficus trees. Thanks again for all your help.

P.S. Here is the pics of her new cage. And she is lightening up and she is eating. Thanks again.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i liked using ficus benjimin but they might be a bit tall for your tank , just lots of plants and sticks for climbing. i driped a full gal ever day but you need something to catch all the water .looks like your off to a good start , let her settle down for a while and minimal handling.good luck
craig 
ps the rings around there eyes are a great indicator of hydration , the more pronocned the recess the less hydrated.try and keep humidity above 70% and let cool down a bit at night.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

The cage is 24l 18 wide, 18 tall. Its the biggest that they have around here. I put a false bottom in the cage to catch the water with a siphing tube. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

As the cham grows you will need to replace that enclosure with a larger, fully screened enclosure. I got mine here http://www.lllreptile.com


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

hey, thanks for that great link. Do you think a 24x24x48 tall would be sufficient for the chameleon's lifetime? 

Thank you.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

man i miss my male xantho.

your tank should be ok for awhile but always be ready as they can grow to a decent size. I kept one in a 70gal. While they are arboreal, mine didn't mind the height from which he was off the ground (even after i added a cage extension) but seemed to be happy to be able to travel around comfortably in the canopy as long as you keep the bottom as bare as possible to give the illusion that it is above danger.

make sure you have some stable perches. for their size, they can be quite heavy and last thing you need is for them hurt themselves. look for some fine but strong mesh. with larger gauges, the chameleon will probably get tons of scratches especially around their nose from rubbing against it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

thank for the advice. i will put a pic up som time.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i agree on the sticks , but i alwas used aluminum coated fine mess myself no probs with nose rubs but had lots of plants for them to hide 
craig
ps the sillycone tubbing was my dripper and had one side exposed with catch bucket under dripper


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

i mad a folts bottom and put a drain in bottom of the cage with a buckt.


----------

